# Twinkie saved by firing unions



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

What do you guys think about this?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...omation-and-firing-95-of-the-union-workforce/


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like a product the masses didn't want anymore (Gee, Mom, Twinkies are SO healthy!) is resurrected by getting rid of all the living wage jobs and replacing them with jobs that will need the help from government programs for the poor. More corporate welfare.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there anything in Twinkies other than just chemicals?


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

This is a tough one, but I agree with that unions are not part of the solution today.

Sorry, but been there, seen it all, and won't go back.


Your experience may differ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

KelvinKlein said:


> What do you guys think about this?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...omation-and-firing-95-of-the-union-workforce/


When was the last time someone you know actually consumed a twinkie?


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Helmut said:


> This is a tough one, but I agree with that unions are not part of the solution today.
> 
> Sorry, but been there, seen it all, and won't go back.
> 
> Your experience may differ...


Then you haven't seen what I have and what I still see. I see kids with a college degree who can't support themselves. And I see kids who are working for construction unions and who are out on their own, earning a decent living. 

With the erosion of unions came the erosion of the middle class. And what followed was the ever increasing wage gap.

The only people who benefit from the absence of unions are employers. Without unions, they set the wages, the working conditions, the benefits (if any) and everything else for the people who work for them. Their employees have have to grin and bear it or leave and hope to find a benevolent employer.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sparky Girl said:


> Then you haven't seen what I have and what I still see. I see kids with a college degree who can't support themselves. And I see kids who are working for construction unions and who are out on their own, earning a decent living.
> 
> With the erosion of unions came the erosion of the middle class. And what followed was the ever increasing wage gap.
> 
> The only people who benefit from the absence of unions are employers. Without unions, they set the wages, the working conditions, the benefits (if any) and everything else for the people who work for them. Their employees have have to grin and bear it or leave and hope to find a benevolent employer.


Then what you're seeing is politicians #$%^ the North American economy via GLOBALISM.

Unionism is powerless to stop the machinations of globalism.

If you can't figure that out -- you are truly lost.

Wave good-bye to your career.

Just because someone has attained a college degree -- especially these days -- is NO assurance that they have the talent or market clout to demand a hefty wage.

MANY are becoming Starbucks barristas. 

NOT A JOKE.

A tragedy.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Most of the jobs that "went overseas", were actually lost to computers and automation, and just disappeared. Jobs like travel agent, and filing clerk, disappeared with computers, now it's bakery workers, and machinists being replaced by robotic devices. You don't really need the adaptability of a human to stand at a machine for an eight hour shift doing the same thing repetitively. So most of the unionized factory jobs are gone and will never return. 

The jobs in the trades are generally immune to this, for now, the work is too physically varied. But, the smarter folks who used to be headed into the other professions, will eventually start heading into the trades, which will bring the compensation down. 

The down sizing of the share of the economy being earned by the middle class, is affecting the whole economy, and making the degree fields that were invented in college curriculums after WWII, to capitalize on the GI bill, harder to use as the middle class economy shrinks. The traditional degrees, such as engineering are still highly marketable.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I haven't had Drakes cakes in 20 years.


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

I thought Twinkies were gone but then I saw them in the gas station the other day. I know it's entirely man made but I'll eat a Twinkie maybe once a year...that and A Coke are great on a road trip.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Sparky Girl said:


> Then you haven't seen what I have and what I still see. I see kids with a college degree who can't support themselves. And I see kids who are working for construction unions and who are out on their own, earning a decent living.
> 
> With the erosion of unions came the erosion of the middle class. And what followed was the ever increasing wage gap.
> 
> The only people who benefit from the absence of unions are employers. Without unions, they set the wages, the working conditions, the benefits (if any) and everything else for the people who work for them. Their employees have have to grin and bear it or leave and hope to find a benevolent employer.


While your post is sincere, I believe, I must again point out that teachers, federal government employees, transit workers, and most municipal workers are not part of the solution. The do not build a middle class, the suck it dry.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Helmut said:


> While your post is sincere, I believe, I must again point out that teachers, federal government employees, transit workers, and most municipal workers are not part of the solution. The do not build a middle class, the suck it dry.


Don't lump all federal employees under the same rock please. 
Some of us do the same work you do. We are lucky for a 1% raise and even some years we get zero. Some years we get to work knowing we will not be paid for it. When they play the government shut down game, I still have to go in and work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> Then what you're seeing is politicians #$%^ the North American economy via GLOBALISM.
> 
> Unionism is powerless to stop the machinations of globalism.
> 
> ...


When you have degrees in such hot subjects as woman's studies, art history, dramatic arts, and family & child studies don't think employers are going to beat down your door.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I haven't had Drakes cakes in 20 years.


I get a few bags of Donettes a week, my dogs will do anything for them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I get a few bags of Donettes a week, my dogs will do anything for them.


Went back to Jersey 20 years ago to burry my brother. 
Filled up on devil dogs and sunny doodles for the ride back west. 
They people out here are uncivilized gun hating libs.
They don't even have Birch Beer soda pop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Went back to Jersey 20 years ago to burry my brother.
> Filled up on devil dogs and sunny doodles for the ride back west.
> They people out here are uncivilized gun hating libs.
> They don't even have Birch Beer soda pop.


I have always referred to 7-11 as a sign of true civilization. When we go to NJ for funerals I stop at the first 7-11 for coffee, while there we have pizza, bagels, and Italian specialities that are non existent out here in the boonies. We have a few brands of birch beer here so I guess we aren't that bad off.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I had a banana flavored Twinkie within the last year.... Had a deep fried one in Vegas. That's about the extent of my Twinkie consumption.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Helmut said:


> While your post is sincere, I believe, I must again point out that teachers, federal government employees, transit workers, and most municipal workers are not part of the solution. The do not build a middle class, the suck it dry.


1000% bull**** GFY


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's kind of fitting that Twinkies are made by machines.

This isn't an indictment against unions, it just says that human labor is too costly to make an end-of-life product profitable.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> When was the last time someone you know actually consumed a twinkie?


I have not had a Twinkie in many years. But had a HoHo recently. It was great!



Majewski said:


> I had a banana flavored Twinkie within the last year.... Had a deep fried one in Vegas. That's about the extent of my Twinkie consumption.


 You are typing direct from the Bahama's?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I have not had a Twinkie in many years. But had a HoHo recently. It was great!


Twinkies and HoHos, sounds like an odd college party.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Twinkies and HoHos, sounds like an odd college party.


I have a Ding-Dong in my lunch box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I have a Ding-Dong in my lunch box.


That just sounds so wrong....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That just sounds so wrong....


But it's pretty good.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Suncoast Power said:


> When was the last time someone you know actually consumed a twinkie?


Woody Harrelson in Zombieland.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I have a Ding-Dong in my lunch box.


I've got one in my pants.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this thread is dildos

teachers are one of the keys to the future


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> this thread is dildos
> 
> teachers are one of the keys to the future


A good portion of them today are just dildos.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

As we must keep reminding ourselves, jobs are a cost of doing something, not a benefit.

Right out of the article. Thing is one day when most jobs are automated and only a miniscule percentage of folks have any wealth, then what? 

We don't own the economy it owns us.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

This article is Bull**** with a capital B. Those workers have been sold short from day 1. There was no capital investment in this company. You should have seen the equipment they were expected to use. These workers have conceded on pay many times in the past and yet management failed to invest in the infrastructure of the plant. They didn't have a problem lining their pockets before they checked out though. Another example of the American worker being sold short.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Sparky Girl said:


> Looks like a product the masses didn't want anymore (Gee, Mom, Twinkies are SO healthy!) is resurrected by getting rid of all the living wage jobs and replacing them with jobs that will need the help from government programs for the poor. More corporate welfare.


You have a presidential candidate who has been railing against brining in illegal workers and want's to restore the unions and America named Donald Trump, yet you cry tears because the unions are falling apart. And you support hillary dillary who has zero interest in any middle class worker such as yourself , simply because your union bosses tell you to support her since she is running as a democrat. 

You are unbelievable. Truly.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~C:no:S~


----------

